# [IPHONE] Utilisation de UIImagePicker et traitement d'image



## SuperCed (22 Février 2010)

J'essaye d'utiliser le système de prise de photo de l'iPhone afin de pour effectuer un traitement temps réel sur l'image.

J'ai essayé un peu la classe UIImagePicker et ça semble bien fonctionner pour prendre des photos.

Cependant, j'aimerais avoir accès à l'image qui est affichée par l'appareil en temps réel, et non pas seulement quand on appuie sur "prendre la photo".

Je voudrais savoir si c'est possible et comment je peux avoir un pointeur sur les données bitmap de la photo en temps réel afin d'effectuer un traitement.

J'ai vu qu'on pouvais assez facilement obtenir les données bitmap depuis une UIImage. Par contre, je ne sais pas comment obtenir cette UIImage depuis le système de prise de photo UIImagePicker. Est-ce possible ou faut-il que j'utilise une API plus bas niveau de CoreGraphics?

Suis-je sur la bonne piste avec mon UIImagePicker ou pas du tout?

Merci!


----------

